# Umm SEAMS



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

How in the world am I supposed to make this look nice?







It's been folded for several weeks in a semi high traffic area. 

I've used my smoothie, a blow dryer with a seam roller and it still looks like chit.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

No fixing that. Tear it off and replace it.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

It's a little bit better. 

I wish I could rip it off and use a new piece, but it's a reinstall


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

That will pass government inspection 

At least ours


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks great from Ohio.


----------

